# My nano emersed setup



## aloha (Jun 2, 2005)

Two months ago i decided to setup an emersed culture just for fun. I've already had a 12 liters (about 3 gallons) breeding tank. I put a peat layer about 1,5 cm and a layer of 1,5 cm calcareous gravel over the the peat. I had already some plants which grew emersed over the water surface on my main planted tank, hemianthus micranthemoides and ludwigia repens 'rubin'. After a few weeks i also added a small trimming of glosso and a batch of HC (thanks Freemann!).

I keep the tank inhouse and there is no natural light. So i decided to use a 18w 7100k pc bulb for 10 hours.

Photo on the 1st day of the setup: It doesn't looked very promising, indeed.










After 5 weeks everything was growing great:
Photos:


















After 2 months both hm and glosso flowered!

Hemianthus flowers pics, very difficult to be noticed because there are so tiny!



















Glossostigma flower is much easier to see and it is beautiful!



















Now, i'm waiting for the rubin and hc to flower (haha!!!).

Soon, i'll be moving in a new house and i hope i can setup a better and bigger tank with soil, misters etc, so i can grow crypts or other interesting plants emersed.

Thanks!


----------



## hedson_25 (Sep 20, 2005)

nice setup i like the shape of the HC emersed.


----------



## Skelley (Mar 4, 2006)

Great pictures! I actually started an emersed HM setup myself yesterday. I hope to have the kind of results you have.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

That's a nice little project. You shouldn't need fancy misters and such to grow nice Crypts. So long as you keep the humidity sealed in well they will do fine. I use simple seed starting setups with lexan plastic tops for my Crypt setups and they work really well.


----------

